# Pops brine Colour of canadian bacon



## blucmal (Apr 20, 2020)

I did two pieces pork shoulder about 4lb each in pops brine I also injected. Through thickest one was about 4" it was kind curled over and put in a elastic string bag. I left it for 17days in the brine then smoked it at 100c for 5hrs internal 80c.

There is some inconsistent colour and wondering if you could take a look.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2020)

That iis just normal color variance of the meat,


----------



## blucmal (Apr 20, 2020)

Awesome thanks. so those brown patchs are ok?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2020)

blucmal said:


> I did two pieces pork shoulder about 4lb each in pops brine I also injected. Through thickest one was about 4" it was kind curled over and put in a elastic string bag. I left it for 17days in the brine then smoked it at 100c for 5hrs internal 80c.
> 
> There is some inconsistent colour and wondering if you could take a look.



Morning...   I have cured meat with and without elastic string bags....    I find the elastic compresses the muscles to the point it won't take up the brine satisfactorily....   Meat ends up tougher and the curing process is substantially hindered....
Here is the test I performed, and the results...





						Pork Sirloin Roast Ham...  Pasteurized at ~135F...
					

I tested my last theory about having tender meat...   My last "loin ham" was tough...  figured it maybe was due to injecting, curing etc. while the meat was trussed so the muscle was not relaxed... This test....  meat relaxed in a zip bag while injected, cured etc...   then truss up in a stretch...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

